# Cigar lighters your favorites



## CraigJS

I'm looking at getting a good cigar lighter and quite frankly have been disappointed in some of my past buys. Whats your favorites (the good ones) and the trash you've found out there.. :help:
Thanks and be safe.. CraigJS


----------



## Grammaton

CraigJS said:


> Whats your favorites (the good ones) and the trash you've found out there..


Define good. I have a Xikar Executive and it works well. I think I paid $20 for it.


----------



## jeepthing

I have one of these I bought at a local minimart. I love it.
Pioneer Triple Torch Auto Flame Lighter


----------



## smokin nightly

I have a $30 Xikar that works as good as my $4.79 Ronson Jet Lite...


----------



## Colton1106

$3 Ronson Jet Lite from Wally World does the job..


----------



## Qball

I usually just smoke on the porch at night...

Here's what works for me...


----------



## 96Brigadier

Grammaton said:


> Define good. I have a Xikar Executive and it works well. I think I paid $20 for it.


Same one I have, works well.


----------



## Frodo

CraigJS said:


> I'm looking at getting a good cigar lighter and quite frankly have been disappointed in some of my past buys. Whats your favorites (the good ones) and the trash you've found out there.. :help:
> Thanks and be safe.. CraigJS


Just curious, but what is your price point Craig?


----------



## unsafegraphics

I've got a Colibri Evoke I bought from JR for aprox $20.


----------



## Cobra54

Look at the pt4000 from Blazer. Its round, 46 ring x about 6 inches, fits your pocket or case easily, has 30 minutes of butane and surgical control of the flame for roasting the foot, lighting or correcting a bad burn. $35-40. Try amazon. Note, its for soldering and small brazing jobs. Perfect for the cigar smoker.


----------



## veeref

Lighters:

Travelling for work and going through security: Colibri Firebird Junebug (plastic and won't set off metal detectors) $20 on eBay - lights 30% first time. Needed to tweak the 'spark' element inside to light consistently.

At Home: Culinary torch lighter $20 - works great and contains enough fluid probably a box of cigars

Going to B&M or other places to smoke: Xikar Executive $20 - like Colibri, needed to tweak the element inside to light consistently. I love the ignition switch on the side as it saves fingers from getting too hot neat the flame. Plus, its relatively inexpensive so if I lost it or lent it and didn't get it back, it wouldn't be the end of the world.

I have a Ronson Jetlite from CVS, it works fantastic, especially for like $5, but the lack of a fluid-level window is a slight drawback. I would use it at home if I have butane nearby, but wouldn't pack it on the road.

Regards,
Randy


----------



## fybyoyo

The Torch by Blazer, it has let me down yet.


----------



## CraigJS

Price point is 50-60 on down. I've had refillable Colibris that after refilling NEVER gave the same quality of flame as when the lighter came from the factory with the factory fill. Just seeing what is popular and trying to avoid the trash. If I wanted to use "any old" lighter I'd just use a Bic. When I smoke a nice stick, I'd like something nice to light it with.. Not snob appeal just part of MY enjoyment. By the way cheaper isn't a problem, but a better light is my goal.. Hope you understand.
Thanks, CraigJS


----------



## Frodo

Well I tend to use the Xihar Enigma ($43 - double torch) lighter that works like a charm. Also has a fuel window and oversize flame adjuster. Touch-ups with dollar store torch lighters.


----------



## havanajohn

CraigJS said:


> I'm looking at getting a good cigar lighter and quite frankly have been disappointed in some of my past buys. Whats your favorites (the good ones) and the trash you've found out there.. :help:
> Thanks and be safe.. CraigJS


 I depends on where I am smoking I use three Colibris, a couple of Ronson Jetlights, and wooden matches... I have had these recommended to me :DealExtreme: $2.74 Compact 1300-C Butane Jet Lighter It gets high ratings from the buyers, is cheap, has a large tank, and free shipping. I picked up 5, and also grabbed two of these triple flame lighters :DealExtreme: $4.29 Jet 2000-C Butane Torch Tri-Flame with LED The lighters havent arrived yet, but I will let peeps know how I make out.

They are all so cheap, I cannot believe it.


----------



## smelvis

havanajohn said:


> I depends on where I am smoking I use three Colibris, a couple of Ronson Jetlights, and wooden matches... I have had these recommended to me :DealExtreme: $2.74 Compact 1300-C Butane Jet Lighter It gets high ratings from the buyers, is cheap, has a large tank, and free shipping. I picked up 5, and also grabbed two of these triple flame lighters :DealExtreme: $4.29 Jet 2000-C Butane Torch Tri-Flame with LED The lighters havent arrived yet, but I will let peeps know how I make out.
> 
> They are all so cheap, I cannot believe it.


Hi John LMK how the 1300 works, good maybe to send to the troops?

I buy my lights from them some of their stuff is great and some is crap, free shipping and cheap though is a good thing!


----------



## Cigary

I have 2 "go to" lighters now. I have my Ronson which I bought a year ago and it still fires up every time without fail and then I went out and bought another 12 because they are so cheap and reliable. I found another one that I love and am not using almost all the time because it has a soft flame as well as a torch and they went on sale for $5 and that is with tax and shipping. The soft flame is great and I only use the torch when it is too windy. BuyLighters.com - Double Flames Slide Lighter


----------



## Tango

Xikar trezo


----------



## havanajohn

smelvis said:


> Hi John LMK how the 1300 works, good maybe to send to the troops?
> 
> I buy my lights from them some of their stuff is great and some is crap, free shipping and cheap though is a good thing!


 Will do, Dave.


----------



## RJT

Dupont Xtend...

Havanajohn, is that a Honda XL125 (1970 something) in your avatar picture??


----------



## itsme_timd

Whether it's your everyday lighter or not the Ronson Jetlite is one that you gotta grab a couple of. Great lighter and cheap.

My favorite lighter outside of that is my Xikar Element. Dual-torch, fuel window, punch on bottom... has everything I need.

You may know this but even many of the cheap lighters will work pretty well if maintained properly. Bleed the tank and always use high-quality butane. Don't use the Ronson fuel from the corner store, not even in the Ronson.


----------



## p2min-cl

My Ronson Jetlite works just fine for me. I have used them for years. I buy every-so-often because I tend to give them away alot. I also keep one in my pocket, one in my vehicle and one in my golf bag. At $3.00 you can afford to have them everywhere. 

It a very reliable lighter; not a lot of style but gets the job done.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

I just got two Lucky lighters and a Nibo from BuyLighters. And for like $5 a piece it was a pretty sweet deal. Very quick shipping to. I second the having one in multiple locations. Then you don't have to pack and think ahead of time!


----------



## daviddunn

I have several, but the only one I've been able to keep around (others either lost, loaned, gunked up fuel system, or just stopped working) is my ST Dupont Xtend mini ($150) that my wife bought me for Christmas one year. I love the small size, and it always works when I need it to.


----------



## KINGLISH

I got this a Egars > Rocky Patel Diplomat - 5 Torch Table Top Lighter - Chrome


----------



## Trex

others have mention this but Ronson Jetlite. This lighter is pretty sturdy and reliable for being 3 bucks. Also alot easy on your pocket if it does take a crape. not like my other somewhat expensive lighter that are giving me problem and have died.


----------



## fuente~fuente

RJT said:


> Dupont Xtend...


Me too!!! Love it!!!


----------



## daviddunn

fuente~fuente said:


> Me too!!! Love it!!!


Nice chrome! Mine is white.

I love that cutter, I've never seen that model before. Very nice!


----------



## ARCHAIC

*A freshley filled ZIPPO!!! mmm, taste the fluid! * ok not really, i ap fairly pleased with my Xikar if only for the simple fact that my local B&M will swap it out for a good one when it craps out! I have a Bugatti coming to me today & am looking foreward to trying it out. Seriously tho, im thinkin a zippo may help the cause when smoking an Acid Nasty (now I know how they named it)u


----------



## roughrider

fuente~fuente said:


> Me too!!! Love it!!!


That's a sweet combo. How's the finish? Does it scratch easily?


----------



## bdw1984

yes they scratch easily... mine is beat up bad but works like a charm... u can't beat the dupont xtend


----------



## fuente~fuente

roughrider said:


> That's a sweet combo. How's the finish? Does it scratch easily?


Thanks bro... I havent' had any problems with mine yet, although I keep them in their cases, & they're chrome... I would think that would help them hold up a little better than the painted ones.


----------



## usp9

Can't post pics due to insufficient post count, but I'm quite fond of my Dunhill Rollagas. The build quality of that thing is comparable to a fine Swiss watch!


----------



## TheLurch

I recently discovered Lotus lighters after my mother gave me one for Christmas. This thing rocks! It is nice and heavy, and lights everytime!


----------



## Space Ace

I picked up one of those Perdomo Vector Thundra lighters after seeing a few thumbs up on this forum.

I love it. The tank is huge and it lights like a charm. This thing is big enough that I could probably use it in self defense against a bear or other such north woods critters this summer. Hell, I can probably use it in self defense against cougar attacks at my local bar, too.


----------



## havanajohn

smelvis said:


> Hi John LMK how the 1300 works, good maybe to send to the troops?
> 
> I buy my lights from them some of their stuff is great and some is crap, free shipping and cheap though is a good thing!


 Dave, the lighters arrived today. I filled a 1300, and it works perfectly! It has a big tank, and is clear so you can see the fuel level. DealExtreme: $2.74 Compact 1300-C Butane Jet Lighter 
DealExtreme: $4.29 Jet 2000-C Butane Torch Tri-Flame with LED
The triple flame model also works great! It feels good in hand, and has a good sized tank. It also lights up in cool colors. I took a pic of it in action, but the flames do not show up well... And yes the 1300 would be good to ship to the troops. I will drop one in the mail for you to enjoy. -John


----------



## smelvis

havanajohn said:


> Dave, the lighters arrived today. I filled a 1300, and it works perfectly! It has a big tank, and is clear so you can see the fuel level. DealExtreme: $2.74 Compact 1300-C Butane Jet Lighter
> DealExtreme: $4.29 Jet 2000-C Butane Torch Tri-Flame with LED
> The triple flame model also works great! It feels good in hand, and has a good sized tank. It also lights up in cool colors. I took a pic of it in action, but the flames do not show up well... And yes the 1300 would be good to ship to the troops. I will drop one in the mail for you to enjoy. -John


Thanks John
I will go ahead and order a bunch the two torch is good enough sounds like, since every dollar counts, and it really adds up.

Do you buy much from them, That's where I get my flashlights for the bombs. LOL

Dave


----------



## jsmith69

My "carry" lighter is the only Colibri I've owned that wasn't a big POS.... the CEO. Dual soft flame with a guillotine cutter. Have two of them actually (my wife carries the original one, it's probably 10 years old and still works fine). I think the first one I paid around $65 for... the 2nd I got for $25 like new off Ebay because someone didn't know they had to change the flint and thought it was broken. LOL. All the others were around $100.

At home, I'd say the Perdomo Vector Thundra as previously mentioned if you want a good solid torch, or if you want something thats a little "spiffier" pick up the Alex Bradley "The Burner" tabletop. Freaking cool looking lighter and works amazingly, kind of a cross between a torch and a soft flame. Highly recommended for the cool factor if nothing else.


----------



## digital

I may be a horible cigar smoker for saying this but I perfer a butane plumbing torch with electroic igniter for lighting cigars at home. When I was at home depo last they had a new one with a pint sized tank that looked really cool . I barely kept myself from buying it.

Cheers -Jon


----------



## Dr. Nick

TheLurch said:


> I recently discovered Lotus lighters after my mother gave me one for Christmas. This thing rocks! It is nice and heavy, and lights everytime!


Exactly! I've got a Colibri single flame torch (can't remember the model) that has worked pretty well for 2 years now.

I bought my brother a Lotus 20 triple torch for Xmas this year and that thing is incredible. I plan on getting one soon. Triple torch, fuel window, fold out punch cutter on bottom. Very nice looking, weight, etc.


----------



## friz

Ronson torch. I have three of them and they all work great. When I travel I tend not to check my bag so a bic will do. Lately I have been lighting up with wooden matches when I can, but toast the foot with my ronson


----------



## PJD

I've tried all manner of torches, single, dual and triple flame, yadda yadda. My triple-flame is just too hot, IMHO. My single-flame butane torches work well, but honestly I'm using wooden matches now more often than not if I'm inside or outdoors on a perfectly calm day. Any breeze at all, though, and the torches earn their keep.

Of course, the nice thing with matches is they're either dirt-cheap by the case or else I pick up a handful at my local high-end steakhouse after a good meal.

I've also used cedar spills on occasion but honestly, matches work just as well.


----------



## Gotalite.net

usp9 said:


> Can't post pics due to insufficient post count, but I'm quite fond of my Dunhill Rollagas. The build quality of that thing is comparable to a fine Swiss watch!


I love Dunhill Rollagas lighters, they are very reliable and last a long time between butane refills. They are all soft flames, but you can make the flame up to around 6-7" in height, so you can light up quick if you need to.


----------



## cigar loco

ditto on the ronson jetlite, buy 3 or 4 and some nice smokes with the money you save !:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Cigary

I've yet to come across cigar people who have their favorite lighter regardless of cost or style. We're all individuals who like their lighters to do a certain function and they like them to either be cheap or expensive just like watches. I have some watches that are very expensive and I also have a couple that are cheap but tell the time just like my Tag or Movado. A lighter performs a simple function and that is to make fire and if it makes fire with diamonds or gold around it the function is still the same as a $3 Ronson. The big difference as some have pointed out is that if I lose my Ronson I'm out $3 but if I lose a Dupont I'm going to be sick for a few days.


----------



## jeepthing

I keep a couple of Ronsons around the house and Good ole Bic in my Golf Bag


----------



## tlempke

This would work in a pinch, not that portable though haha
I usually go with my colibri torch or my lotus pipe lighter if I don't want a jet flame.


----------



## Cigary

tlempke said:


> This would work in a pinch, not that portable though haha
> I usually go with my colibri torch or my lotus pipe lighter if I don't want a jet flame.


ROFL,,,priceless!


----------



## vanvan84

ronson jetlite. I haven't used it yet, it is in the mail on the way but from everything I have heard for the price I sure am going to enjoy it.


----------



## ARCHAIC

tlempke said:


> This would work in a pinch, not that portable though haha
> I usually go with my colibri torch or my lotus pipe lighter if I don't want a jet flame.


 also come in handy for hookin up our crack/meth pipe!!!:banana:


----------



## jaydub13

Space Ace said:


> Hell, I can probably use it in self defense against cougar attacks at my local bar, too.


ROFL...

I find other forms of "protection" far more effective when attacked by a cougar...:biglaugh:


----------



## gehrig97

This has to be my biggest pet peeve about the hobby. What IS it about torches? I have gone through more than a dozen torches over the years --every make, every model, every price point-- and with the exception of a $7 cheapie bought a JR Cigars a few years back, I have NEVER had a good one. I mean, NEVER. I think the record for a lighter working consistently is about a month. And I'm not "tough" on my lighters--I understand they are a temperamental, precision instrument. But they let me down time and time again.


----------



## jolyrogger

have a Zippo BLu and have had no problems with it.. I have to admit it does use alot of gas. But my next purrchase is going to be a Colibri Maui Green.. These bad boys have a hidden punch under them...look em up on elighters...


----------



## niqhtridaz

I use the free REMY MARTIN torches when i purchase the XO! works well for me! no problems and it does two birds with one stone getting drunk and having an awesome torch to light a cigar! =]


----------



## timatraw

where did you get your dupont extend lighter?


----------



## Schumi5

Recently purchased a Xikar EX and love it. The combo of jet and soft flame works perfectly.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I purchased a Dupont X-Tend and a Palio cutter about 7 months ago. I am very happy with both The Palio cutter is still razor sharp. The X- Tend lights every time no matter what fuel i put in it or how windy it is. I am a die hard Xikar Man. But to be honest after they started making the blades in China. Well lets just say i got tired of mailing them back ever 3 months for replacement. As for lighters i used to spend $30 - $75 only for them to sometimes work.


----------



## ARCHAIC

Just bought a Xikar Crossover torch & am really liking it!! I guess I am lucky with my local B&M cus they will swep out busted Xikar lighters AND cutters, no having to send my cutter in for sharpening!!


----------



## bripper

Any of yunz tried Silver Line lighters? 
Staggering price of $29.99 for 35 lighters.
Magic 25 Filter > Lighters > Silver Line 
Made in Japan, distributed by company in Port Washington NY.


----------



## ARCHAIC

^^^^never tried em butt thats a killer price even if they only work ok. Myself, I am partial to torches tho


----------



## Grey7

Xikar Flintfire I fetches lots of compliments.


----------

